# Spsp Spring Fling Ii



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Spsp Spring Fling II*

Any interest??


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Count me in !!! Any time! Clean up or not!!!

Anyone esle from VA?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

where when and how?....to be the monkey or not to be the monkey.....that is the question  ...
ya know I love hangin out wit you Yanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*News Flash - For Al*

SPSP will not be allowing any BL into the park this year...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Interested*

but would prefer Matapeake during the C&R season. There are lights out on the pier and they don't close at dark! ....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hat80*

The Peake would get very crowded at the points.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's not crowed*

during the early C&R season. Only at the end of C&R when people get urge to try and sneek fish out.  Last year I saw many many big fish caught all across the front of that pier.  ....Tightlines


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I vote for the 'Peake!!!! I just want to see that scooter pulling the piercart!!!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

We've done SPSP, let's make a change and meet at the Peak, a better chance of catching something,a good place to catch pouchers. lol


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

CF, maybe if we get there the same time Hat does he could pull ours and many more,right buddy!!!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> CF, maybe if we get there the same time Hat does he could pull ours and many more,right buddy!!!!!


That's right!!!! How about it Hat?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

If HAT voted for Matapeake I 
am voting for SPSP....I like to 
rebel against authority!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yea he's kinda pushy isn't he. Hey buddy


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

I would have to agree w/ Hat. One night we were pulling in nothing less than 30" last year. Reddog1 hauled in a monster 38", Hat80 hauled i 32" and a few others were pulling 'em out. I was left gazing into the nigh skies wondering when my fish angel was going to drop by....  Anyways, I vote for the peake due to it being open 24/7. Time for me to get my season pass.... Hope everyone had a fun filled and safe holiday season.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Anybody know how to*

EDIT the poll part of the thread??


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*There are monster at SPSP*

also, I pulled 2 36" out of there during C&R and serveral around 29 - 32.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'm in. Name the date and time. Either place will work for me. 

If doing food, SPSP may be easier. If a night party, Peake's the choice. Hmmm... how about both? Start at SPSP for day and head to the Peake for overnight? Don't matter to me.

Should be a good time, besides, NS4D owes me some monkey.  

.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

So, enough already, when do we eat? Matapeake does have grills and tables, so cooking out there wouldn't be bad, plus, it's close to home, so when I am full, I can leave!  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm in... Sounds like a good time. Place does not matter to me.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

If I can get the day off from work I will make the trip down there to meet and fish with you guys


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Count me in where ever*

Caught a 42 at SPSP last year.......

Da Peake would be cool too....

I'm there wherever


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Big Rad ----*

What's the deal homey you never got up w/ me about the deer hunting up here in the MD region... did you get a chance to get out...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Homey aka Big Rad*

How's the knee? Did Santa bring you a new? How you and your family had a great Hoiday Season and I will see you on the water soon.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Hey Guys*

Well I tried to go out before I was supposed to and I'm glad I was smart enough not to kill one. I just got my release from my nurse (nurse intervention) who was responsible for my rehab. I am trying to see if I can get out during the week of the 17th. Christmas was excellent except I had to work all but the eve's. I am wearing my brace regularly and as Aero can attest to....The recovery sucks!  It feels great unil I try to do something other than walk on a flat surface......

Don, I would be happy to put you in a tree stand if you use a bow  

Orest I have been following your ventures into the conventional world....I can't wait to see you in action


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Who's Don?????*

LOL - Good Looking Out Miguel, Bow in hand and by the way where do you get any practice in.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I practice in back of my house.*

I live in columbia. We have tons of space......lol


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

if it's fishing and good friends anywhere works


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Big Rad*

plus Columbia is getting over populated. So don't worry about those stray arrows.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im down


neil


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Orest,*

You need to start working on a date for this get together. C&R season will be on us before you know it. .....Tightlines


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Watcha thinking Clyde? 
First or second week of March?

.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sounds good to me Rick....*

The next 6 or 7 weeks will fly by. Theres allot of working people that need to make plans to attend. Even sounds like some of them southern boys may come up again.  It's easy for me, that four letter word dosn't apply in my case anymore.  LOL    .....Tightlines


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*4 Letter Word*

LOL.. Hat I always thought you were "SEXY".... hehehe


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> LOL.. Hat I always thought you were "SEXY".... hehehe


Some things you "buddies" ought to keep to yourselves. At least on the far end of the pier.  

Hat, date don't matter to me. I agree, it needs to be picked soon. Weather will be unpredictable, but hopefully the run will be on strong enough to make it worth it. 

*Ping Orest.*
You started it bud, your call.
.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Rick, my wife bless her little heart,*

tells me that all the time.  But man, you can't blame her.  








Now as far anyone else go's. "Their eyes may shine and their teeth may grit but none of this old boy will they ever get"  

I do agree with Bubba. Orest you picked up the ball, now work it baby, work it! .....Tightlines


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Other places for C and R too..*

I'll be in where ever you guys decide to go - Got my annual MD and Assateague passes already - Need to get my DE pass.

A spot that I will be checking out this year is the Susky Flats as I have never fished them. Lots of plug action from shore.

Sandcrab


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Looks like Orest is busy doing Harry Homeowner stuff or something.

I propose the first weekend, say Saturday March 5? I only chose that weekend because the GF will be out of town and an extended hall pass will be automatic.  

Also, if the run's on, that would give us the option of doing a second trip the next weekend.

Any thoughts?

.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*That date works for me....*

The run should have started by then too. Either way a date needs to be set so we can get some input. ....Tightlines


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

This year I am ready to take part. Name the date and count me in..I want to meet a lot of you in person. I have enjoyed your words on the bb and want to meet some of you. 
I know Hat, mastercaster,flea, husky, and more...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Since we already have 2 people*

who can make Saturday March 5, 2005, so be it.


Will Be Held @ SPSP.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Orest said:


> who can make Saturday March 5, 2005, so be it.



where?Should have the VA Boys in tow......Monkey,anyone?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I thought it was going to be @ the Peak, not SPSP, the 5th is fine by me.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> I thought it was going to be @ the Peak, not SPSP, the 5th is fine by me.


Trigger, I guess we won't see the scooter and the piercart this time.  

Either place, I'll be there... Looking forward see you there my friend.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Unless he gets some wide sand tires for his scooter. I should have my beater fixed up before then.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I think most voted for the Peake....*

Hey Orest, why don't you start a new thread. SPSP closes at dark, screw that! ....Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Ya Hat put your foot down. New vote!!!!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Please see new post and vote*

for your choice of location.


----------

